# 5 Gallon Design Challenge



## AcrimoniousArbiter (Jan 31, 2012)

Hi everyone! I'm new here, and figured this would be the perfect place to pose my question.

I'm thinking of adding live plants to my 5 gallon tank, but living the life of a college student means the tank plant setup must meet 2 requirements:

1) I will move the tank back and forth to school, probably about 4 times a year.
2) I'll probably have to go with the lower maintenance plants, since my schedule can get quite hectic. My current bulb is a 9 w 5,000k but I am more than willing to get a better one.

So anyways, I'm not very experienced with tank design, and want to make my tank look as beautiful as some of the ones I've seen here. Attached are the pictures of my current tank, with fake plants, gravel, my rock/tree decoration, and a sickly marimo moss ball.

Any ideas?


----------



## i'm a ninja (Aug 2, 2009)

Yeah you should have no problems planting that and moving it back and forth. As far as plants go I would put java moss, java fern and anubias. All three of those are very easy to grow and very resistant to neglect. Plus they can all be attached to rocks or driftwood so during moves they can be placed in a smaller container of water allowing you to remove more water from the tank.


----------



## Bettacrazy (May 22, 2011)

a different, thicker substrate would do you well to, floramax is available at most petsmarts and is pretty cheap I would suggest about 1-1.5 inches if those are the only plants you will have.


----------



## AcrimoniousArbiter (Jan 31, 2012)

Do you think if I got some anubias tied down to that decoration in front it would look ok?


----------



## nikelodeon79 (Jan 16, 2012)

A 5g tank is super easy to move, even with substrate and plants still in it. You could just take most of the water out, pick it up, and move it. Heck, I've even moved 5g tanks with a betta still inside! I just leave enough water for him to swim around in.

For my low light 5g betta habitats, I use a sand substrate and a combination of crypts, vals, sags, anubias, and java fern.


----------



## xenxes (Dec 22, 2011)

Just don't use dirt in there, with all the moving you're likely to upset the substrate. Eco complete, fluorite, fluval plant stratum are all good options. I would go with a darker substrate to contrast with the plants. 

+1 to tying java fern and anubias to rocks and driftwood, and moss. You could also get a patch of riccia to float near the top, or a couple frogbits.


----------



## AcrimoniousArbiter (Jan 31, 2012)

Wow thanks for all the suggestions! So if I grab some black sand from PetCo that will work for any rooted plants? Should I get any type of fertilizer, etc?


----------



## AquaStudent (Jan 4, 2011)

I've got a 5g (rectangular) with a 13W 6500k CFL in the hood that does wonders. If you want a bit more lighting or more of a "whiter" look you can consider changing the bulb.

As for plants my favorite species are the cryptocorynes. I've had great luck with them even while transporting my tank to and from college (there's a bit of recovery period after the moves but it doesn't take long for everything to start growing again).

As for fertilizers, they really aren't necessary if you're keeping to low light but if you wanted to pick some up I use API brand root tabs. I'm sure there are some members on the SnS that are selling some homemade root tabs (save you some money and sometimes they're even better quality). Also, depending on how much lighting you end up with you can add in c02 injection. A DIY setup is pretty simple and will cost you less than $10 (which is great if you're a broke college student like me). There are guides all over the place for this or let me know and I can link you to one of my youtube videos on the subject.


----------



## Hyzer (Mar 9, 2010)

I had to set this up for my multifasciatus after quarrels with the spotted climbing perch got too intense. Posting a pic just so you can see that it can easily be done with a spiral CFL. This tank was fun and easy. Have a good time setting yours up!


----------



## AcrimoniousArbiter (Jan 31, 2012)

Ahhh nice tank! Is that floating wisteria?


----------



## huhu89151734 (Jun 29, 2010)

I have a whole different idea though. You do not necessarily need low tech to keep the aquarium low maintenance. If u like, you can do a Iwagumi style. Use some nice rocks as your hard scape. The plants can be as easy as doing hair grass only. Of course you can also tie some mini pellia or willow moss on some small pieces of rocks and put them wherever( normally around your main hard scape rocks) you want to. Then you can call that a day.
For the maintenance, you untie the moss from the rock when they grow to thick(take months), cut a small portion and tie them back, sell the rest on SnS. When the hair grass take over the tank, you easily up root the whole carpet. Plant a few back, then again, sell extras on SnS. 
When you had to move, you may put your fish in a plastic bag or whatever with tank water, drain all of the water out of your tank, seal the top with plastic food wrap to keep inside of the tank moist. Now you are ready to go. 
I don't know if my English make sence to you. Ask any question if you. Don't understand something. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AcrimoniousArbiter (Jan 31, 2012)

huhu89151734 said:


> I have a whole different idea though. You do not necessarily need low tech to keep the aquarium low maintenance. If u like, you can do a Iwagumi style. Use some nice rocks as your hard scape. The plants can be as easy as doing hair grass only. Of course you can also tie some mini pellia or willow moss on some small pieces of rocks and put them wherever( normally around your main hard scape rocks) you want to. Then you can call that a day.
> For the maintenance, you untie the moss from the rock when they grow to thick(take months), cut a small portion and tie them back, sell the rest on SnS. When the hair grass take over the tank, you easily up root the whole carpet. Plant a few back, then again, sell extras on SnS.
> When you had to move, you may put your fish in a plastic bag or whatever with tank water, drain all of the water out of your tank, seal the top with plastic food wrap to keep inside of the tank moist. Now you are ready to go.
> I don't know if my English make sence to you. Ask any question if you. Don't understand something.
> ...


Awesome idea, but I fear to get the proper amount/sized rocks I would need a glass tank (the acrylic might not be strong enough when lifting the tank, plus it would make it quite heavy). I also am paranoid about the rocks shifting around while in transport.

I think I'll pay a visit to the local PetCo sometime and see what they have. I'm still trying to think of a way to incorporate my current decor (the rock/wood thing) into a natural-looking planted tank...


----------



## huhu89151734 (Jun 29, 2010)

I have a 5g tank for me to just practice hard scape skill. And I move the layout from room to room(without water of course). I don't think with all the substrate and rocks you can put in it can make the tank crash, as long as it is not a rimless. 
The rocks shifting while you driving is a concern. How do u scape the rocks matter. Make sure you have some smaller rocks under or around the big pieces to support the layout from crashing in a pinch. Roots will help to hold the substrate, and the moist substrate will help to hold your rocks. Maybe you can put some bubble wraps/air bags or something like that in the tank before sealing it, to add extra support? I have not done this before, so just thoughts. Drive safely and slowly. Remember you have a "baby" on board, huh!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## huhu89151734 (Jun 29, 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uJdMXgW0E2I&feature=player_embedded

here is an idea


----------



## AcrimoniousArbiter (Jan 31, 2012)

Thanks for the suggestions! I think I'll take a trip to PetCo sometime and see what they have. If their selection is crap I'll just order some anubias and java moss online. I'm planning on getting a few rocks and tying the anubias to those. These will be placed on the left side, and I will move my decoration towards the right. I'm planning on tying some java moss on top of the decoration too, and make it look a bit more natural.

I'll update this thread with pictures when I get this done.


----------



## AcrimoniousArbiter (Jan 31, 2012)

I stopped by PetSmart and grabbed some pithy looking anacharis (which I hope will come back), and some amazing looking anubias 

Current tank status:


----------



## sssnel (Nov 8, 2011)

I like your current decoration (wood/rock thing). I absolutely think that tying plants to it would look great. You will see that your tank will just keep evolving. Start with what you have in mind. I believe incorporating your current decor will be a great start for you.


----------



## AcrimoniousArbiter (Jan 31, 2012)

Updated tank status:


----------



## AcrimoniousArbiter (Jan 31, 2012)

So I redid the tank again today, essentially taking it back to square one since the anubias on rock didn't make my tank look any better, and just made things too crowded. Here's my tank now, but I'm still trying to think of (cheap) ways to make it look more appealing.


----------



## AquaStudent (Jan 4, 2011)

DIY is the best way to go. Build it up slowly. A few quality plants that will work under your parameters will grow in time and really fill out a tank.


----------



## AcrimoniousArbiter (Jan 31, 2012)

Thanks, I think I'll wait a bit and see how the anacharis fills in (if it recovers).


----------



## AcrimoniousArbiter (Jan 31, 2012)

After reading a bit about aquascaping, and trying to follow a few tips on triangular design, I rearranged my decor and tied my anubias to my decoration. I'm thinking of getting some frogbit soon to float for that nice natural-light effect.


----------



## kcartwright856 (Jan 16, 2012)

You mentioned wanting to add black sand, correct?

I know what it's like to be on a tight budget. Go to your local Tractor Supply Company (There should be one pretty close! If you don't know, just look it up on their website.) and get some black sand blasting grit. A lot of folks here use it, and it's quite inexpensive!

I think you will find that a nice bed of sand will go a long way in terms of aesthetics. Also, ditch the fake decorations! It sounds like you're really after a natural look, and those are really holding you back.

Head to a nearby creek to pick out some nice rocks and a few interesting twigs. Boil them and stick them in the tank instead of the fake stuff and you'll see a huge improvement!

Getting a beautiful and natural look doesn't have to be expensive!


----------

